# Sick fish??? Have you tried live foods which you can feed what you want your fish to eat!



## trina (Jan 20, 2005)

*Sick fish??? Have you tried live foods which you can feed what you want your fish to eat!*

There are posts about sick fish and if fish need vitamins. Every living thing needs vitamins. What is the best way to give fish vitamins?

I’m a breeder and like the difficult fish, but have little problem with my fish. My fish rarely get sick and breed easily. I don’t do anything different than most...except feed my fish live foods that are enriched with vitamins.

What would your health be like if you ate fast food hamburgers every day. Did you know flavor is added to your hamburger because by the time it is processed most of the vitamins and taste are gone. The flake food you feed your fish has vitamins added to it, but it also lacks many vitamins and is full of fillers...fillers that your fish needs to expend energy to process for nothing. 

It baffles me why people don’t at least supplement fish foods with live foods. If you ate hamburgers every day you would’nt do very well. By feeding your fish live foods you will have more colorful fish, more spawns, far fewer illnesses and your fish will live longer.

One food I culture are Red worms. They are raised in regular dirt and easy to propagate. Simply feeding live foods cures many fish keepers ills. Live food is full of vitamins, but if you want to supplement vitamins take a piece of wheat bread and soak it with milk that baby formula was added too.

The worm will then have a gut full of vitamins. You aren’t only feeding the fish the worm, which is far more vitamin rich than most flake foods by itself, but you are also feeding the fish what you fed the worm. I feed my food cultures baby foods, potatoes, bread and veggies.



I have some cultures if you would like one. Right now I have extra cultures of Red worms, Springtails. I’ll send you both cultures for $9 and is actually from a mass of critters scooped from larger cultures...so you are actually getting several cultures. Each culture is individually bagged.


Red worms: Raised in potting soil that is barely moist. Keep at room temperature. Feed breads and cereals, or whatever you want to feed your fish. They get to 2" and can be picked out very easily. One or two of these will stuff an angelfish.

Springtails: A small critter...about the size of lice. They are kept in wet potting soil and eat the same stuff. To feed your fish scoop out a piece of medium that has a swarm of Springtainls. Put that clump of medium in a bowl 3/4 full of water. They will all float. Simply blow them off the surface and into your tank. They are small and great for feeding small fish and fry.


emai/paypall: [email protected]


----------

